# Greensboro Traditional Archery and Archery Academy



## HerneDaHunter (Jan 6, 2012)

Greensboro Traditional Archery is committed to;
1. Preserving and supporting the sport of traditional archery
2. Training the next generation of traditional archers
3. Preparing our members for the challenge of hunting with the traditional bow

Greensboro Archery Academy
1. To provide instruction for all archery equipment
2. To provide an archery range for all member archers

Our archery range has 11 targets set up by appointment you can find us on facebook. We can help with any problems that you have or if you just want a place to shoot your more than welcome to come by.


----------

